# Full suspension or Hardtail freeride bikes.



## overdonefood (Dec 24, 2006)

okay, so I almost made up my mind on getting a new Kona Coiler. But then a new bike (hardtail) the .243 FR frame. http://www.twofortythree.com/html/bi...6/frframe.html

So anyways, now I am considering not gettin the Coiler, and going with the .243. What The main reasons are, is weight, i've heard that the Coiler is quite heavy, and I would like something that Can take the good ol' dirt jumps once in a while. And i like something that i could flick around. That is one reason why I want the hardtail, for weight, etc.

Well now to the personal specs. of me. I weigh about 110 pounds and I am about 5 foot 8, and still growing ... I free-ride. I like to Downhill often (id say about 40% of the time) and I like to do some technical stuff too, ( id say about 20% of the time), and jump about 30% of the time. I Wouldnt consider myself super aggressive at riding, but I do like to push my limits, and I am planning to try a 8 foot drop next season.

Another reason why a hardtail might just be better, is that I could save a bit of moolah, and maybe upgrade it, whilst if i get the coiler, it would be stock for quite awhile.

So Id just like to hear your opinions on these two bikes. Thanks, if there are any questions ill be here


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

At your age and weigth I'd say ride a HT and work on your skills while you save up for a Fully. 

I rode a HT for ten years before trying full. After only one year on a fully I sold it and back on a HT. I personally like the riding skills and challenges of picking lines on a HT. I hated running over everything with reckless ambandonment on on fully.

Get a nice HT to learn. You can always swap MOST of the parts onto a fully if/when you want.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

If you want to do DJing yea go with the hardtail.


----------



## yobdlog (Feb 5, 2004)

overdonefood said:


> okay, so I almost made up my mind on getting a new Kona Coiler. But then a new bike (hardtail) the .243 FR frame. http://www.twofortythree.com/html/bi...6/frframe.html
> 
> So anyways, now I am considering not gettin the Coiler, and going with the .243. What The main reasons are, is weight, i've heard that the Coiler is quite heavy, and I would like something that Can take the good ol' dirt jumps once in a while. And i like something that i could flick around. That is one reason why I want the hardtail, for weight, etc.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas! Get a hardtail and I 2nd the .243 choice - I use it for downhilling, freeriding, dirtjumping, urban, and general trail riding as well. I change the tire and fork out for the various rides I do on it. Geometry is nice - and it is heavy but it 'sticks' the ground on fast descents and given that you learn to pick your lines - its plenty fast and can take the hits absolutely well (build up your core with this bike!).


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

go with the hardtail, more versatile, cheaper, more reliable, makes you more badass if u can dh on it


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

overdonefood said:


> okay, so I almost made up my mind on getting a new Kona Coiler. But then a new bike (hardtail) the .243 FR frame. http://www.twofortythree.com/html/bi...6/frframe.html
> 
> So anyways, now I am considering not gettin the Coiler, and going with the .243. What The main reasons are, is weight, i've heard that the Coiler is quite heavy, and I would like something that Can take the good ol' dirt jumps once in a while. And i like something that i could flick around. That is one reason why I want the hardtail, for weight, etc.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have no idea why you would want to get a hardtail for what you want to do, exept for DJing. 8ft drops on hardtail=soar ankles... So what if a hardtail makes you look more badass, you will be faster on a FSer, have more confidence, and be going bigger which is always good! My coiler has been plenty relable and has held up to 2 years of hammering and is still going strong. My experiened advice: if you are on a budget: get the base level coiler and imediately have your dealer swap out the junk Dropoff fork for a one of the Marzocchi 66 forks, or a Fox 36...If you have a bit more money get the Coiler Deluxe and you will get an over all better build. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## PiL (Nov 16, 2006)

Mountainbikextremist said:


> 8ft drops on hardtail=soar ankles...


learn to land. and dropping to a tranny always helps.



Mountainbikextremist said:


> you will be faster on a FSer, have more confidence, and be going bigger which is always good!


well, yes, that applies if you trust in your equipment more than yourself as a rider.

you can't progress if you start at the top.


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

PiL said:


> learn to land. and dropping to a tranny always helps.


True, but he can learn to land on a FS rig as well, plus its more forgiving if you do screw something up, which is inevitable. If the same guy hits the same drop on a FS bike and then a HT, i can assure you that its not going to be as hard on your body. Personally, i like that feeling of hitting an 8ft drop to a nice tranny and when you land you just feel the beautimus squish of your front a rear suspension...ahhh pure budda More fun:thumbsup:



PiL said:


> well, yes, that applies if you trust in your equipment more than yourself as a rider.


Whats wrong with having confidence in ur equipment? I have plenty of confidence both in myself, and my bike. I think you would agree that a HT simply cannot corner over rought terrain like a 6inch squishy. The rear wheel ricochets off of rocks and roots instead of tracking over the terrain.



PiL said:


> you can't progress if you start at the top.


Huh? I have made leaps and bounds of progress on my Coiler ever since I have owned it expeially this year. I have made more progress riding this bike then I ever had on my old Fisher Tassajara which was sold long ago. I started out at the beginning of 06 only having the guts to do 4ft drops. I since then have doubled that to 8ft. I also went from wallowing behind some of the top riders here in town to tagging along right behind them and feeling good while doing it!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

The old hardtail vs. full suspension debate will never end and can't be debated to any real conclusion. The honest truth is that in certain sets of circumstances, each design has its advantages and disadvantages. And in more recent times, each design has crossed more and more into the other design's territory...like FR hardtails and full suspension XC racers for just a couple of examples.

Realistically the best solution is probably having multiple types of bikes. The best-tool-for-the-job analogy seems to come into play here. But since many riders can't have a stable full of design-specific bikes, the eternal do-it-all bike debate rages on. 

One very tired claim I frequently hear is that you can't achieve your highest bike riding capability without riding a hardtail. This too is an unqualifiable statement. A rider who has the ability to push the limits of a given bike and can build his talent by increasing his limits on any bike. Conversely I would never say that riding a hardtail doesn't help you improve your riding, but I don't believe it is a requirement to achieve your potential. More serious riding of any kind on any bike builds your potential. 

Now, there are areas within the sport that seem to be clearly dominated by either full suspension or hardtail. Full-on DH racing on most courses appear to be best accomplished on full suspension rigs. And I see a fairly clear pattern that hardcore dirt jumping bikes are usually hardtails. And while you see exceptions in even these categories, they seem fairly fixed right now as to what's superior. So therein lies the problem in your decision. You say you DH 40% of the time and dirt jump 30% of the time. You're either going to have to get two bikes or make a fairly large compromise in the performance in one of those categories.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

You can always trust TNC for quality-posts. You rule man.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

One things for certain, nothings for certain.

IMO I'd much rather have a high end HT and be able to ride on a daily bases. Rather than a low end FS that I'm constantly on the phone, net, LBS with trying to get front and rear shocks serviced. Downtime isnt fun. HT's are much more maintance friendly.

The old addage is true, "You get what you pay for". If you want a reliable do it all slopestyle, 4X, DJ, with a dash of DH and XC bike be prepared to spend 2-3$ K. If your not willing or able to spend that amount of money, perhaps you should consider a good HT. You should also narrow your priorieties and focus on whats most important (fun) riding.

You can easily build up a sweet custom HT. The money you save versues a FS frame can be put towards upgraded brakes, front shock, wheelset, or even better yet, a vacation to a riding destination.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

How about a short travel bike like the Transition Preston FR or Transition Bottlerocket. I think they would fit your needs. Also how about the specialized slopestyle bikes. Right now Transition is closing out their 06 Preston FR frames for 700 with a manitou swinger x4 rear shock. That is a good deal on a frame that would fit your needs. Just google Transition Bikes and click on the store link. All they have are smalls or larges


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

Here was my solution to the question you have asked. Over the last year it really has lived up and exceeded my expectations as a do it all bike. I didn't want to nor could I afford to have a large travel bike and a hardtail at the same time so I bought the Preston and it has taken everything I have thrown at it from Mammoth DH's to local urban and DJ's.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Fillmoe Slim said:


> Here was my solution to the question you have asked. Over the last year it really has lived up and exceeded my expectations as a do it all bike. I didn't want to nor could I afford to have a large travel bike and a hardtail at the same time so I bought the Preston and it has taken everything I have thrown at it from Mammoth DH's to local urban and DJ's.


Transition should be using that picture on their site. It looks far better than any of their pictures, it just makes me want to buy that bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## overcome.101 (Oct 22, 2006)

I second the Transition Preston recommendation...but im sorta bias...and 7 months with this thing give me reason to be.:thumbsup:


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

FS all the way...
I'm 34 & can't take the bombardment of any hardtail...I have a Yeti ASX with a Boxxer WC for everything.
But i remember downhilling a hardtail back in 1998.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

with dh and tech single track making up 70% of your riding, I'd go for a rugged FS bike.
i rode HT race bikes for over 20 years, and they are awesome on the right terrain, but my skills, speed, and confidence have soared since the move to a FS bike... I'm finding my self riding my Rocky Switch for every thing except smooth x/c trails these days, as well, I'm going on 39 and simply grew tired of the beating a HT delivers on rough natural trails.


----------

